# Der optimale naturnahe Teich/Pflanzenteich



## StefanS (10. Sep. 2004)

Der optimale naturnahe Teich/Pflanzenteich 

Ich will nachstehend einige Empfehlungen geben, wie ich mir den optimalen naturnahen Teich oder Pflanzenteich vorstelle. 

In der Vorbereitung dieses Beitrages hat sich gezeigt, dass dazu ein wenig Theorie unverzichtbar ist. Wozu die Unterscheidung zwischen Naturteich, naturnahem Teich und Pflanzenteich ? Nun, unter einem Naturteich verstehe ich einen solchen, der ohne jede Technik (insbesondere Pumpe) auskommt, dessen Entwicklung man im Grundsatz sich selbst überlässt und keine gekauften/gezüchteten Pflanzen einsetzt (übrigens ein ausgesprochen reizvolles Vorhaben). Ein naturnaher Teich wäre ein solcher, in den winterharte Pflanzen, die bei uns heimisch sind, eingesetzt werden, allerdings immer noch keine Technik aufweist. Ein Pflanzenteich hingegen kann durchaus mit Technik betrieben werden, zum Beispiel mit einem Skimmer und einem Bachlauf, der zwangsläufig von einer Pumpe gespeist wird. Auch wird man ihn nach Belieben mit Pflanzen bestücken und aktiv gestalten. Puristen werden allerdings exotische Pflanzen (z.B. __ tropische Seerosen, __ Lotos) ebenso ablehnen wie ein Moorbeet - und deshalb nochmals differenzieren. Ich persönlich sehe das schon bei einem gestalteten Pflanzenteich wesentlich entspannter, da erstaunlich viele der bei uns angebotenen Teichpflanzen sowieso nicht bei uns heimisch sind, sondern sich im Laufe der Zeit an hiesige Verhältnisse angepasst haben. Kritiker dieser "liberalen" Haltung wenden ein, dass es sich dann nicht mehr um einen naturnahen Teich handelt, sondern um einen Zierteich. Für einen naturnahen und auch Pflanzenteich sollten nur Pflanzen ausgewählt werden, die seit jeher in Deutschland heimisch seien. Ich persönlich differenziere nicht so fein zwischen Naturteich, naturnahem Teich, Pflanzen- und Zierteich, räume allerdings ein, dass eine solche Unterscheidung durchaus Sinn macht. Da recht unterschiedliche Philosophien dahinter stecken, sollten Sie sich Ihre eigene Meinung bilden, bevor Sie an die nähere Planung Ihres Teiches gehen. 

Zum Verständnis gleichfalls vorab: Den selbst angelegten, aber echten “Naturteich” wird es in einem Garten nur sehr selten geben. Das verwendete Baumaterial (Folie, Beton, GFK, ja, selbst Ton) verhindert vollständig den Wasseraustausch mit dem Untergrund, was wesentliches Merkmal eines natürlichen Teiches ist. Immerhin legen wir einen Teich zumeist dort an, wo ohne unser Zutun nie und nimmer von allein ein Gewässer entstehen würde. Ein Naturteich im engeren Sinne wäre also nur ein solcher, der, von Grund- oder Oberflächenwasser gespeist, allein dadurch entsteht, dass man eine entsprechende Grube aushebt und sie sich selbst überlässt. 

Wir verstehen deshalb in diesem Beitrag naturnaher Teich/Pflanzenteich einmal als künstlich angelegtes Gewässer, das zum Untergrund hin abgedichtet und mit Pflanzen bestückt ist, in das aber keine Fische (oder Tiere allgemein) eingesetzt werden. Tiere hingegen, die von allein zuwandern, haben natürlich Bleiberecht. Da sich beide Teichearten nur dadurch unterscheiden, wie restriktiv die einzusetzenden Pflanzen ausgewählt werden, können beide Teicharten auch zusammen behandelt werden. 

Alles beginnt mit der Suche nach einem geeigneten Standort. Ideal ist ein Platz, der fünf bis sechs Stunden Sonne täglich erhält, also weder ganz im Schatten noch vollsonnig liegt. (Da ich in Südfrankreich wohne, wo während des Sommers oft schon ab 10 Uhr keinerlei Schatten mehr zu finden ist, kann ich sagen, dass ein vollsonniger Standort notfalls immer noch besser ist als ein reiner Schattenplatz.) Dabei sollte man sich von Anfang an überlegen, ob man den Teich möglichst an der Terrasse oder in einem eher abgelegenen Gartenstück anlegen will. Man kann sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt besser ist, die “Natur in Ruhe” zu lassen, also den Teich von der Terrasse weg zu verlegen. Das wäre nur dann positiv, wenn man den Teich wirklich so gut wie nie aufsuchen wollte, um Vögel und sonstige Tiere nicht zu stören. Wenn man sich aber – was sich bei einem Gartenteich fast von selbst versteht – an seinem Teich auch aufhalten will, ist er direkt an der Terrasse fast besser untergebracht. Die Tiere gewöhnen sich sehr schnell an die Anwesenheit des Menschen, sobald sie bemerkt haben, dass er ungefährlich ist. Beim Teich an der Grundstücksgrenze, den man nur in grösseren Abständen aufsucht, verschreckt man die Tiere immer wieder neu. 

Die Sorge vor einer Mückenplage direkt an der Terrasse ist bei einem gut angelegten Gartenteich übrigens selbst dann unangebracht, wenn sich kein einziger Fisch im Teich befindet. Die Mücken und deren Larven haben auch in so einem Gewässer kaum Überlebenschancen, da es zu viele Fressfeinde gibt. Bei jeder Regentonne, jeder grösseren Wasserpfütze ist die Gefahr von Mücke grösser. Nach meinen Erfahrungen (auch hier bei grosser Wärme) gibt es auch an einem naturnahen Teich nicht mehr Mücken und deren Larven als bei Fischhälterung. 

Wenn man es weiter noch hinbekommt, den Teich aus der Hauptwindrichtung laubwerfender Pflanzen herauszuhalten, ist die Position optimal gewählt. Auch über die richtige Grösse des Gartenteichs sollte man sich frühzeitig Gedanken machen. Klar ist, dass ein naturnaher Teich nicht unbedingt sehr tief zu sein braucht, andererseits sollte man aber ausreichend Überlebensraum für Amphibien im Winter bereitstellen. Ich halte eine Tiefe von 90 Zentimetern bis 1,10 Meter für optimal (hierzu gibt es einen Fachbeitrag). Man sollte dabei auf nicht zu steile, aber auch nicht zu flache Uferschrägen mit einem Winkel von etwa 30 bis höchstens 35 Grad achten. Zudem sind gerade für einen naturnahen Teich ausgedehnte Flachwasserbereiche und Sumpfzonen unabdingbar (hier schon einmal im Vorgriff: Optimal sind Ufergräben, die eine üppige Randbepflanzung erlauben), so dass man bereits rein rechnerisch auf eine Kantenlänge von 5,50 bis 6,0 Meter kommt, wenn man keine Kompromisse eingehen will. Ist man bereit, an ein oder zwei Seiten ein fast senkrechtes Steilufer hinzunehmen (da wächst fast nichts, man erhält jedoch eine reizvolle freie Wasserfläche) reduziert sich der Platzbedarf an diesen Seiten auf 3,5 bis 4,0 Meter. (Bevor ich es später vergesse: Die Steilwand verkleidet man am besten mit Natursteinen. Setzt man einige Steine “auf Lücke” und verfüllt die Zwischenräume mit Lehm, kann man selbst so eine Steilwand mit Unterwasserpflanzen besetzen.) Zahlreiche Buchten und unterschiedlich gestaltete Pflanzterrassen machen sich gerade an naturnahen Teich sehr reizvoll, womit man zur nächsten Aufgabe bei der Planung kommt: 

Nehmen Sie sich einen ausreichend langen Gartenschlauch oder ein ausreichend langes und dickes Seil und lassen sie Ihrer Phantasie freien Lauf. Sie können Ihren zukünftigen Gartenteich in weiten Grenzen frei gestalten. Legen Sie die äussere Kontur des Teiches aus und betrachten Sie die Wirkung. Lassen Sie sich viel Zeit dabei und probieren Sie auch ungewöhnliche Varianten aus ! Skizzieren Sie die Lösungen, die Ihnen am besten gefallen. Bedenken Sie aber folgendes schon jetzt: 1. Ein Teich wirkt am besten, wenn der Betrachter vom Sitzplatz aus die maximale Länge einsehen kann. 2. Dicht mit Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen bestandene Flächen verkleinern den Teich optisch wieder. Verschwenden Sie also auch in dieser frühen Planungsphase schon einen Gedanken darauf, wo Sie die Sumpf- und Flachwasserzonen anlegen wollen. 3. Beziehen Sie jetzt schon in Ihre Überlegungen mit ein, dass Sie bestimmte Flächen benötigen, um bei gemässigten Schrägen “auf Tiefe” zu gelangen: Bei einem schmalen Gewässerstück wird auch der Teich dort sehr flach bleiben. Die tiefste Stelle der Teiches sollte aber auch bei einem naturnahen Teich nicht unter 1 m², besser mindestens 2 m² betragen. Vermeiden Sie weiterhin enge Radien und sehr schmale Buchten. Neben der Gefahr schnellerer Verlandung oder zu steiler Uferschrägen würden Sie vor allem mit dem Problem zu kämfen haben, dass sich die Folie nicht mehr gut verlegen lässt. Selbst bei Kautschukfolie hätten Sie es mit jeder Menge Falten zu tun, die sich - selbst wenn man sie grundsätzlich in Kauf nehmen wollte - nicht mehr vernünftig kaschieren liessen. 4. Je grösser der Teich, desto besser wird er unter biologischen wie finanziellen Gesichtspunkten ausfallen: Eine grosse Wassermenge steckt eine Störung (etwa den Eintrag von Nährstoffen) schneller weg als eine geringe Menge. Klar ist, dass mehr Folie auch mehr kostet als wenig Folie. Schrägen haben einen erhöhten Folienverbrauch. Wenn Sie aber die endgültige Tiefe einmal erreicht haben, kostet Sie jeder zusätzliche Quadratmeter auch nur noch den (geringen) Preis für einen zusätzlichen Quadratmeter Folie und Vlies. Grössere Teiche sind also bezogen auf den Quadratmeter erheblich günstiger als kleine Teiche. 

Entscheiden Sie sich für die Variante, die Ihnen am besten gefällt und die zu Ihrem Budget passt. Jetzt steht schon die Entscheidung an, ob und welche Technik Sie einsetzen wollen. Wobei ich einen Bachlauf wegen der erforderlichen Pumpe als “Technik” bezeichne. Wollen Sie aus optischen Gründen einen Bachlauf, also bewegtes Wasser (versprechen Sie sich von der biologischen Wirkung eines Bachlaufes nicht sehr viel, vor allem nicht bei einem naturnahen Teich), planen Sie jetzt zumindest seine Länge, Breite und Lage. Wo soll er verlaufen, wieviel Gefälle ist zu überbrücken ? Für einen Bachauf benötigen Sie ein Gefälle von ca. 1,5 %, also lächerliche 1,5 Zentimeter auf den Meter. Eher nachteilig sind grosse Gefälle über 5 %, die über einen Wasserfall ausgeglichenwerden müssten: Unterschätzen Sie den Lärm eines Wasserfalles nicht, der Ihnen (und Ihren Nachbarn !) den Spass verderben kann, vor allem, wenn er sich direkt an ihrer Terrasse befindet. Viele Wasserpflanzen vertragen keinen ständigen Wellenschlag, der von dem Wasserfall hervorgerufen wird. Verzichten Sie also an einem naturnahen Teich möglichst auf Wasserfälle. Ein Skimmer ist eine gute Einrichtung auch an einem naturnahen oder Pflanzenteich. Er sammelt allen Grobschmutz (z.B. Laub), der sich auf der Wasseroberfläche einfinden wird. Feine Verschmutzungen (Blütenpollen) auf dem Wasser bekommen Sie ebenfalls mit einem Skimmer gut in den Griff, wenn Sie einen primär mechanisch arbeitenden Filter (z.B. Bürsten oder Spaltsieb) einsetzen. Versteht sich von selbst, dass man bei einem mit Pflanzen besetzten Teich auf den Einsatz von UVC-Vorklärern völlig verzichtet und einen möglichen Nährstoffüberschuss durch die Konkurrenz höherer Pflanzen zu den Algen in den Griff bekommt. Wenn Sie mit dem Gedanken an einen Skimmer spielen, überlegen Sie frühzeitig, ob es ein Standskimmer oder ein Einbauskimmer werden soll (hierzu gibt es einen Fachbeitrag). Weitere Technik ist an einem naturnahen Teich weder erforderlich noch sinnvoll. Allenfalls können Sie noch über eine Wasserstandsregulierung (hierzu gibt es einen Bauvorschlag) nachdenken. 

Speziell zum Einsatz von Pumpen: Es gibt Stimmen, die - meines Wissens unwidersprochen - darauf hinweisen, dass moderne Teichpumpen das Zooplankton schwer schädigen. Es wird richtiggehend "zerschlagen". Je naturnäher der Teich, desto mehr wird man auch auf diesen Umstand Rücksicht nehmen und eine Pumpe (und damit auch einen Bachlauf) nicht einsetzen. Da sich das Zooplankton im Tagesverlauf an die Wasseroberfläche bewegt und wieder absinkt (die genauen Zusammenhänge sind wohl nicht bekannt), kann man leider auch nicht durch Einsatz eines Skimmers dafür sorgen, dass sich derartige Schäden in Grenzen halten. Bedenkt man weiterhin, dass ein Bachlauf vor allem in den Sommermonaten nicht unerheblich zur Erwärmung des Teiches beiträgt, wird man sich frühzeitig überlegen müssen, ob man einen Bachlauf mit dem damit zwangsläufig verbundenen Einsatz einer Pumpe überhaupt in Erwägung zieht. 

Nun wird es Zeit, sich über das zu verwendende Material (Folie, Substrat) Gedanken zu machen. Um es kurz zu machen: Ich empfehle für Pflanzenteiche die Verwendung eines ausreichend dicken (>= 900 Gramm/m²) Vlieses als Unterlage und entweder 1,0 mm PVC oder EPDM-Kautschukfolie. Letztere ist zwar sehr gut, die gegenüber PVC eher geringen Vorteile sind jedoch teuer zu bezahlen. Als Substrat ist in naturnahen Teichen sogenannter Verlegesand die eindeutig beste Alternative (auch hierzu gibt es einen Fachbeitrag). Sollten Sie Verlegesand nicht oder nicht als braunen Verlegesand (mit hohem Eisenanteil) erwerben können, empfehle ich nicht zu feinen Sand als Substrat. 

Wenn diese Eckpunkte entschieden sind, sollten Sie über die Randgestaltung befinden. Da wir hier über den optimalen Pflanzenteich sprechen, will ich gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. Denken Sie darüber nach, einen sogenannten Uferwall mit Ufergraben anzulegen. Die Teichfolie wird über einen Wall gelegt, der sich rings um die Wasserlinie zieht. Um den Wall herum wird ein Graben ausgehoben, der ebenfalls noch mit der Teichfolie ausgelegt ist. Am äussersten Rand des Grabens steht die Folie senkrecht aus dem Boden heraus (als Saugsperre; ohne Ufergraben gestalten Sie den Teichrand auf diese Weise – siehe unten). Über den Wall – er wird trapezförmig aus einer mageren Sand-Zement-Mischung ca. 1:5 bis 1:7 erstellt – und die Folie kommt eine sog. Ufermatte: Sie ist dunkelgrün, besteht aus synthetischen Gewebe, lässt sich einsäen und saugt permanent Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben. Der Graben selbst wird randvoll mit sattem, nährstoffreichem Substrat befüllt, das sich sofort in eine sumpfige Masse verwandelt. Damit haben wir folgenden Effekt: Der Teich selbst wird so nährstoffarm wie möglich angelegt (Substrat=Verlegesand). In ihm wachsen die Pflanzen im Idealfall langsam und eher spärlich, kümmern vielleicht sogar. Im Sumpf ausserhalb des Uferwalles jedoch gedeihen die Pflanzen üppig und farbenfroh. Wichtig: Der Ufergraben ist Teil des Teiches, Wasser, das dorthin angesogen wird, ist nicht “verloren”. Verhindern Sie diesen Wassertransport deshalb nicht ! Wie gross legt man nun Uferwall und Ufergraben an ? Der Uferwall reicht in der Höhe ca. 3 bis 5 cm über das maximale Teichniveau hinaus. Der trapezförmige Wall kann oben schmal (20 cm) oder auch breit (bis 50 cm) gebaut werden, je nachdem, ob er einen begehbaren Pfad ergeben soll oder nicht. Auf den Wall kann man nach Belieben ringsum oder auch nur streckenweise Wegeplatten verlegen und damit den Pfad optisch betonen. Der Ufergraben kann 20 bis 100 cm – oder nach Belieben mehr – breit ausfallen und je nach den Bedürfnissen der geplanten Pflanzen ab 25 cm tief. Sehr reizvoll ist es, aus dem Graben ein (nicht zu kleines) Segment abzutrennen und dort ein Moorbeet anzulegen. Der Phantasie sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Ein Tipp: Legen Sie den Graben nicht gleichmässig breit um den Wall herum an, sondern variieren Sie durchaus mit Breiten von 20 bis über 100 cm. Das wird Ihnen durch die rechteckige Folie sehr erleichtert und bringt ein abwechslungsreiches Uferbild. Auch wenn Sie es jetzt kaum glauben mögen: Sie werden später für jeden Zentimeter mehr dankbar sein, den Sie dem Ufergraben zusätzlich spendiert haben. Geeignet sind Pflanzen vor allem der “nassen Wiese”, je nach Ausstattung des Grabens aber auch die der “feuchten Wiese” oder gar Moorbeetpflanzen. Die am Rand hochstehende Folie sollte man zwischen Steine einklemmen, damit sie auch senkrecht stehen bleibt und kein “Docht” entsteht. Das Rasenmähen wird erleichtert, wenn die äussere Reihe aus flach verlegten Steinplatten besteht. 

Nahezu ohne, dass es uns bewusst geworden ist, haben wir jetzt schon den äussersten Randbereich des Teiches geplant. Jetzt muss das Teichprofil innen entworfen werden (Fachbeitrag). Noch einmal zur Wiederholung: Naturnahe Teiche sollten ein vergleichswese flaches Profil aufweisen, die Schrägen aber immer noch so steil ausfallen, dass das Substrat gerade noch nicht abrutscht (30 bis 35 Grad). Flachere Ufer fördern die rasante Ausbreitung der Pflanzen und ein vorzeitiges Verlanden des Teiches. Wenn wir von einer Substratstärke von 10 bis maximal 15 cm ausgehen, die gedanklich auf die nachstehenden Maße aufzuschlagen ist, kommen wir auf zwei Pflanzebenen von –10 bis 15 und – 50 cm, die ebenfalls keinen regelmässigen Verlauf haben, dabei aber immer ausreichend breit ausfallen sollten, auf – 10/15 cm also in der Breite von 0 bis 100 cm schwanken, auf – 50 cm aber zwischen 0 und 50 cm. Denken Sie immer daran, dass Sie insgesamt noch Ihre Soll-Tiefe erreichen, ohne die Schrägen steiler machen zu müssen. Es ist durchaus nicht erforderlich (noch nicht einmal sinnvoll), dass beide Pflanzebenen an jeder Stelle des Teiches vorhanden sind (deshalb der Hinweis auf “Breite ab null”). Wo ein Steilufer entstehen soll, gibt es sogar überhaupt keine Pflanzebenen. An Steilufern wird es freie Wasserfläche geben, die Sumpfzone wird so dicht bewachsen sein, dass man sie kaum mehr als Wasserfläche erkennt. Ich habe zusätzlich noch kleinere Podeste auf – 60 und – 70 cm für meine Lotos und meinen Standskimmer angelegt. Seerosen sollten Sie überhaupt nicht auf solche Tiefen setzen: Es gibt die schönsten Arten für den Teich, deren Wachstum sich in Grenzen hält, für Tiefen zwischen 20 und 50 cm. Seerosen für noch grössere Tiefen sind zumeist so wüchsig, dass sie ruck, zuck die gesamte Wasseroberfläche bedeckt haben. An dieser Stelle sei aber angemerkt, dass meine Meinung nicht durchgängig geteilt wird: Ein erfahrenes Mitglied dieses Forums berichtet, dass seine seit Jahren auf 1,10 Meter in einen Weidenkorb gepflanzte Seerose nicht nur intensiv blüht, sondern sich zudem auf nicht mehr als 2 bis 3 m² ausgedehnt hat. Ich empfehle, in einem solchen Fall bei der Wahl der Seerose grosse Sorgfalt walten zu lassen. Was auch immer Sie sonst auch noch vorhaben mögen: Steg, Findlinge, Halbinsel, Pumpenpodest … Planen Sie sie jetzt schon ein und sorgen Sie bei Bedarf für eine feste, ebene Fläche aus Magerzement unter der Folie. Magerzement ist auch in ausgehärtetem Zustand noch so nachgiebig, dass er bei Wasserdruck keine scharfen Kanten bildet; er ist andererseits ausreichend fest als Unterlage auch für grosse Belastungen. Polstern Sie diese Flächen mindestens doppelt mit Vlies ab. (Unter keinen Umständen darf die Folie durchbrochen werden: Stellen Sie die Pfosten eines Steges also auf die Folie – und versuchen Sie nicht, sie auf Fundamente unter der Folie zu stellen und den Foliendurchbruch abzudichten.) Auf diese Weise kann man auch schwerste Granitblöcke auf die Folie platzieren, ohne dass sie beschädigt wird. Der kritischste Punkt ist immer die Wasserlinie. Bei jedem Teich – insbesondere aber bei naturnahen Teichen – muss sorgfältig darauf geachtet werden, dass keinerlei blanke Folie zu sehen ist und angeschüttetes Substrat nicht weggewaschen oder durch Eis weggedrückt wird. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind blanke Folienstellen der verbreitetste Fehler, der beim Gartenteichbau begangen wird. Dadurch wird auch der schönste Teich entwertet. Lassen Sie also den Teich flach/schräg in den Uferwall übergehen und vermeiden Sie unter allen Umständen senkrechte Teichränder ! 

Als restliche Planungsaufgabe sollten Sie jetzt noch sicherstellen, eine günstige Anschlussbepflanzung im Teichumfeld realisieren zu können (es ist einfach nicht gelungen, einen naturnahen Teich direkt an die Terrasse in den Rasen zu bauen). Details können Sie später klären, nur ausreichen Platz sollte vorhanden sein. Ausserdem ist ein Wasseranschluss und ggf. Stromanschluss hilfreich. Und dann kann es bei einem Naturteich auch schon losgehen. Die Materialien für den Teich brauchen Sie jetzt weder zu bestellen, noch gar zu kaufen. 

Wie sie den Teich ausheben, bleibt Ihnen überlassen (die nachfolgenden Hinweise sind notgedrungen hochkomprimiert, um den Rahmen nicht zu sprengen). Ob “klassisch” mit Schaufel und Schubkarre oder mit Hilfe eines (Klein-) Baggers – Sie sollten sich unbedingt versichern, die Bauleitung unter allen Umständen in der Hand zu behalten. Das ist beim manuellen Ausschachten selbst bei zahlreichen Helfern nicht weiter schwierig, der Baggerführer aber muss exakt das umsetzen, was Sie wünschen. Und das ist primär, den Teichuntergrund nicht weiter aufzulockern als unbedingt nötig. Zuerst aufgebrochene und anschliessend mit der Baggerschaufel wieder verfestigte Pflanzterrassen sind mit Abstand nicht ausreichend fest, sondern sacken. Der Untergrund unter dem Uferwall muss besonders fest und stabil sein: Entfernen Sie hierfür allen Oberboden, der noch humos und weich ist. Denken Sie auch daran, den Teich in Schichten abzutragen, beginnend mit der ersten Pflanzebene und dann weiter in die Tiefe gehend. Dabei lohnt es sich, den wertvollen Oberboden (bis 30 cm) getrennt von dem weiteren Aushub zu lagern. Bei der Menge an Erdreich, die ein Bagger in einer einzigen Schaufel unterbringen kann, müssen Sie sich beeilen, dem Baggerführer immer deutliche Markierungen vorzugeben. Bei mir hat es sich bewährt, die Umrisse mit ausgestreutem Gips zu markieren. Denken Sie daran, dass die Schrägen eingehalten werden ! Wenn der Baggerführer meint, steilere Schrägen seien ausreichend (und für ihn einfacher !) – dem ist mitnichten so. Von geringerer Bedeutung ist es da schon, ob der Teich und die Pflanzenterrassen etwas grosser oder kleiner, die Tiefe etwas höher oder niedriger ausfällt. Uferwall und Ufergraben sollten Sie von Hand ausheben bzw. anlegen. Grassoden oder Erdreich als Baumaterial sind für einen Uferwall keinesfalls fest genug. Die Baugrube ist übrigens erst dann fertiggestellt, wenn sich der äussere Rand exakt in Waage befindet. Kontrollieren Sie dies sorgfältig mit einem Nivelliergerät, einer Laser- oder Schlauchwasserwaage. 

Kurz zur Erstellung des Uferwalles: Es ist am einfachsten, den Zement oder Magerzement an die Stelle zu schütten, an der der Uferwall entstehen soll. Dann wird mit der Kelle grob der trapezförmige Wall geformt, wobei die Höhe ebenfalls nur grob mit einer Wasserwaage nachkontrolliert wird (alternativ kann man selbstverständlich den Uferwall von Anfang an exakt ausrichten, was nach meinen Erfahrungen jedoch eine sehr aufwändige Nivellierarbeit bedeutet). Einige Zentimeter Unterschied dürfen es bezogen auf den gesamten Teichumfang schon sein. Dann stellt man den Teich wie nachstehend beschrieben fertig bis zu dem Punkt, an dem Wasser eingelassen wird (**). Die Sumpfzone des Teiches wird noch nicht mit Substrat bedeckt. Bei Erreichen des endgültigen Wasserstandes zeigt sich sehr deutlich, wo der Uferwall noch zu niedrig ist. Man klappt die Folie kurz in den Teich (möglichst über einen treibenden Balken oder einen Styroporblock) und passt den Wall exakt in der Höhe an. Dr Wasserstand gibt die Linie ja genau vor. Anschliessend wird die Folie wieder zurückgeklappt. Nach dem Aushärten kann dann der Wall unter der Folie mit Vlies gepolstert, mit ein wenig Verlegesand bedeckt, die Ufermatte ausgelegt, die Sumpfzone fertiggestellt und bepflanzt sowie der Ufergraben aufgefüllt werden. Auch wenn sich das wegen des Handlings der bereits verlegten Folie kompliziert anhört: Es ist immer noch einfacher als das endgültige Ausrichten der Höhe des Uferwalles mit der Schlauchwaage (verwenden Sie Schlauchwaagen nur, wenn Sie auch genau wissen, wie man damit umzugehen hat !). 

Während der Erstellung dieses Fachbeitrages habe ich folgenden Alternativvorschlag zum Uferwall erhalten: Man legt einen Flachwasserbereich in Überbreite an und schüttet darauf einen "Uferwall" aus Teichsubstrat an. Ich sehe wohl, dass sich hierdurch der Aufwand, den die Herstellung des Uferwalles erfordert, minimieren lässt. Allerdings erhält man auf diese Weise nicht die Funktionalität eines Uferwalles (nährstoffarmes Substrat im Teich und mit Nährstoffen hoch angereichertes Substrat im Ufergraben). 

Wasser marsch ! Wenn die Baugrube fertiggestellt, der Uferwall angelegt und der Ufergraben ausgehoben ist, sammeln Sie alle Steine mit einem Durchmesser grösser als 3 bis 4 Zentimeter ab. Entfernen Sie Wurzeln, die eventuell in die Baugrube hineinragen. Aufgebrochenes Erdreich oder Löcher, die von entfernten Steinen oder Wurzeln stammen, fixieren Sie mit Magerzement 1 :7 (hier keinesfalls einen höheren Zementanteil verwenden !). Nun können Sie den Folien- und Vliesbedarf ermitteln, wobei Sie ein Massband auslegen und bis zur äusseren Kante des Ufergrabens messen. Geben Sie in Länge und Breite mindestens 50 cm an Sicherheit zu (informieren Sie sich vor der Bestellung genau, wie man den Folienbedarf exakt ermittelt !). Bestellen und verlegen Sie Vlies, Folie und Ufermatte, legen Sie viele kleine Falten zu wenigen grossen zusammen und installieren Sie eventuelle technische Einrichtungen. (**) Füllen Sie den Ufergraben mit nährstoffreichem, humosem Substrat auf und fixieren Sie dadurch die Ufermatte auf der einen Seite. Wenn Sie ein Moorbeet vorgesehen haben, gehen Sie wie bei Werner __ Waller im Pflanzenkatalog beschrieben (http://www.nymphaion.de, Pflanzenkatalog unter Downloads zu finden) vor. Bevor Sie damit beginnen, Wasser und Substrat in den Teich einzufüllen, sollten die Pflanzen schon bei Ihnen eingetroffen sein. Für einen naturnahen Teich sind 5 bis 7 Wasserpflanzen pro Meter Uferlänge ein durchaus angemessener Praxiswert (nur für den Teich, die Bepflanzung des Ufergrabens kommt hinzu). Speziell für einen Pflanzenteich sind reichlich Unterwasserwasserpflanzen vorteilhaft – schliesslich verbergen sie dort nicht den Blick auf Fische. Unter die Ufermatte und auf den Uferwall kommen bis zu zwei Zentimeter Verlegesand. Wenn auch der Bachlauf grob eingerichtet ist, bedecken Sie zunächst den Teichgrund mit wenig Verlegesand (2 bis 5 cm reichen vollkommen aus), bevor Sie Wasser einlaufen lassen. Ich habe die Erfarung gemacht, dass man speziell Verlegesand am besten mit steigendem Wasserstand einbringt, da er sonst die Folie zu stark nachzieht. Man schiebt also mit steigendem Wasserstand laufend Verlegesand nach, damit auch die Uferschrägen dünn mit Sand bedeckt werden. Die Pflanzterrassen werden mit maximal 15 cm Substrat bedeckt und die Pflanzen eingesetzt (Fachbeitrag), bevor das Wasser die Pflanzterrassen überspült. Auch den Ufergraben können sie jetzt bereits bepflanzen (er wird sonst schnell zur Brutzone für Mücken). Damit Ihnen der Ufergraben nicht den Wasserstand im Teich drückt, füllen Sie ihn einmal randvoll mit Wasser auf, bei Bedarf auch zweimal. Das Ergebnis im Teich wird wegen des Lehmanteils eine relativ trübe Brühe sein. Das macht aber nichts, sondern legt sich spätestens in einigen Wochen. 

Abschlussarbeiten. Nun ist es an der Zeit, nach und nach die Folie zwischen den Steinen einzuklemmen, den Bachlauf fertig zu gestalten und den Uferwall mit Trittplatten zu versehen (wenn so geplant), mit flüssigem Schlamm aus Verlegesand einzuschmieren (Kindheitsträume werden wahr !), mit Saatgut für Ufermatten einzusäen und hernach entsprechend der Anleitung gegen schwere Regenfälle zu schützen. Seien Sie darauf gefasst, dass sich der Teich zunächst einmal enttäuschend entwickeln wird: Das Wasser ist trüb, nahezu alle Pflanzen im Teich bilden sich zurück, das Saatgut will und will nicht spriessen und das sumpfige Substrat im Ufergraben macht wegen der vielen freien Flächen auch noch keinen vorteilhaften Eindruck. Das alles ist völlig in Ordnung so. Die Trübung wird nachlassen, dafür kommt es zur Algenblüte. Auch völlig normal, geht aber vorbei. Die Wasserpflanzen treiben neu aus, der Ufergraben entwickelt sich nach und nach sehr natürlich. Nur die Ufersaat benötigt ihre Zeit – im ersten Jahr sollten sie noch nicht allzu kritisch hinschauen. Ihr Teich aber ist fertig und wird sehr schnell von allen möglichen Bewohnern angenommen. Sie sollten ihnen ein “Wohlfühlpaket” schnüren, das vor allem aus einem Bereich mit grossen Steinen zum Wärmen und durch Sträucher geschützten Bereich für die Vögel besteht, die den Teich als Tränke und Badeanstalt nutzen. Ein Baum an der windabgewandten Seite (gemeint ist die Hauptwindrichtung) dient als “Ansitz”. Alle übrigen Erfordernisse wie bequeme Ein- und Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten, eine Laichterrasse für Amphibien auf – 50 bis – 70 cm, Pflanzendickicht im Teich als Versteck, geeignete Pflanzen zum Schlüpfen der __ Libellen, lehmiges Substrat für Schwalben und Insekten sollten bei einem richtig angelegten, naturnahen Teich ja schon vorhanden sein. 

Zur Auswahl der Pflanzen habe ich nichts gesagt. Das ist wegen der obigen Unterscheidung in naturnaher Teich/Pflanzenteich/Zierteich und wegen der riesigen Auswahl geeigneter Pflanzen auch nicht erforderlich oder sinnvoll. Ihnen bleibt die Qual der Wahl. Bei einem Pflanzenteich braucht sie die sonst wichtige Unterscheidung in stark und weniger stark zehrende Pflanzen auch nicht zu interessieren. Überlegen Sie nur, ob Sie als kritisch geltende Pflanzen wie (breitblättriges) __ Schilf und bestimmte Typha-Arten im Teich haben wollen. Es heisst, dass sie die Folie durchstossen können – auf jeden Fall handelt es sich um extreme Wucherer, die auch nicht wirksam eingesperrt werden können. Zu Recht hat ein Mitglied darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die Wuchshöhe und der Ausbreitungsdrang zu vielen Gartenteichen nicht passt, so dass man sich weniger von dem attraktiven Aussehen der Pflanze leiten lassen sollte. Lassen Sie sich gegebenenfalls von einem guten Wassergärtner beraten. 

Gehen Sie nun an die Gestaltung des Teichumfeldes: Wenn der Teich direkt an die Rasenfläche grenzt, sollte diese weichen und einigen 10 Quadratmetern (mindestens) “Wildnis” Platz machen. Verbliebenen Teichaushub können Sie gut dazu verwenden, das Teichumfeld mit leichten (!) Bodenunebenheiten zu versehen, leicht “hügelig” zu gestalten. Mit Wildnis meine ich eine mit geeigneten Pflanzen bestandene Fläche, in die nicht mehr als unbedingt notwendig eingegriffen wird. Gräser aller Art, Fette Henne, Hostas, Bambus, __ Bodendecker, niedrige, dichte (auch dornige) Pflanzen, Katzenmine, __ Schafgarbe, Gewürzkräuter wie Thymian, __ Lavendel, Rosmarin – alles dies gibt den Tieren die gewünschte Versteck- und Rückzugsmöglichkeit. Wunderschöne Schmetterlinge wie der __ Schwalbenschwanz legen ihre Eier vor allem auf (Gewürz-) Kräutern ab. Schmetterlingsflieder macht seinem Namen alle Ehre und lockt ebenfalls zahlreiche Schmetterlinge an. In diesem Bereich wird nicht permanent umgepflanzt oder Unkraut gejätet, stehen keine einjährigen Pflanzen oder Blumenzwiebeln. Indessen passen geschichtete Steinhaufen, Igelbehausungen oder Holzscheite bzw. Baumstümpfe ebenso ins Bild wie ein schlichtes “Insektenhotel” (googlen Sie einmal mit diesem Begriff…). 

So erhalten Sie im Ergebnis einen natürlichen Lebensraum für Fauna und Flora aller Art, die Ihnen aber auch eine gewaltige Party auf der Terrasse nicht krumm nehmen wird. 

StefanS 


Stand: November 2003


----------

